# Smart Gate vs Noise Clamp



## 8stringinsanity (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking into Noise Gates/Supressors now.

Other than the ISP stuff, im taking a look at MXR (a litte more affordable for me anyways).

Anybody want to shed some light on what is different between the Noise Clamp and the Smart Gate?


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 17, 2011)

Idk what the difference is between those two MXR pedals, but im pretty sure that the ISP Decimator pedal is in the $130 range, while the Smart Gate is around $120. So I wouldn't say that one is more affordable than the other, but you can't go wrong with either. I'm actually selling my Decimator if your interested


----------



## evilsaint (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is the reply from Joe Lam, Dunlop Manufacturing, Inc -

The *M195 Noise Clamp* is a Noise Gate that is mainly used for Guitar Players that are *playing Heavy Metal* type music *because its gate works faster* than the M135 Smart Gate 
to Clamp down on the noise that Metal players get when they go through their rifling Guitar solos. 

The gating effect on the M195 Noise Clamp is in the Return and Send loop but it first looks at the signal through the Input. 
Now if you do not have anything plugged into the Return or the Send loop you end up with the Noise gate operating off of the Input signal that is coming into the Input Jack. 
This way is very similar to the M135 (which just has an Input and Output on it) however with the *M195 Noise Clamp the Noise gating action happens immediately *
*and it squashes the noise hard and fast which can lead to a loss of output signal.* Once again *if your playing Heavy Metal or Thrash Metal *
*you want that noise squashed instantly **and you can live with the slight loss of output signal*. 

If you are playing *just Rock or R&B you would want to use the M135* because *there is a minute loss on your output signal so you get a more transparent sound that is clean*. 
You can also set up the M135 to delay its trigger action a little in getting rid of the noise from your input signal where as with the M195 as soon as you switch it on 
it is ready to Squash all the noise it sees the minute you hit the Guitar Strings. Hope this information helps.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 17, 2011)

the noise clamp reminds me of an ISP G-String pedal. i wonder if they worked to get past that transparency issue, i wouldn't want a gate to colour my tone

EDIT: My bad, the send return in the pedal is it's own loop for other pedals apparently. still the transparency issue


----------

